# طرمبة 12 فولت - طرمبة 24 فولت - مكينة مواسير حراري للأنابيب الخضراء - كبايل لحام نحاس



## الغروووب (16 سبتمبر 2013)

يوجد نوعان من

الطرمبات 

طرمبة 12 فولت

طرمبة 24 فولت

الصناعة  تايواني

الإستخدام ( الديزل - الزيت - الماء )

السعر 300

سعر خاص للجملة 


















 مكينة مواسير حراري 

الكهرباء220 فولت

 الصناعة  تركية

السعر 280

سعر خاص للجملة

نرجوا التواصل عبر الجوال لعدم دخول النت
ابو ريان
 0566445220 
ابو عناد 
0552659599














يوجد انواع من 

كيابل اللحام النحاسية

الصناعة  صينية

البكرة تتكون من  80 متر

كيبل لحام 95 ملي السعر 1050

كيبل لحام 70 ملي السعر 880

كيبل لحام 50 ملي السعر 650

كيبل لحام 35 ملي السعر 480

سعر خاص للجملة

نرجوا التواصل عبر الجوال لعدم دخول النت
ابو ريان 
0566445220 
ابو عناد
0552659599












​
طرمبات ديزل - مكائن مواسير حراري - كيبلات لحام - طرمبات - طرمبة - مواسير حرارية - كابلات نحاس - لحام نحاس - الرياض - 12 فولت - 24 فولت - مكينة مواسير حراري - كيبل لحام نحاس - طرمبة ديزل 12 فولت - طرمبة ديزل 24 فولت - احتاج - اريد - اسال عن - دينمو 12 فولت - دينمو 24 فولت - ديزل - ماكينات ​


----------

